# Cyclocorss purchase soon, suggestions?



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

All,

Just sold a 29er HT to get cyclocross bike that I want ot be my all rounder, budget should be no more than 1300 for the complete bike. I will use this for dirt road, fire road, light single track on occasion, road rides (although have a road bike), maybe light touring, and possibly 2-3 races a year.

Durability and ride quality is more important to me than weight but weight is still a factor. 

As such my desires include the following the bike:
Steel or Carbon frame
2x10 gearing 
Disc brakes
ability to run 38 tires

Options I have been considering:
Nashbar Steel (has no disk tabs)
Charge Filter
Salsa Fargo
Trek Lane
Raleigh Roper

Any opionons on these or other suggestions I should look at?

Also have some size questions, I ride a 54cm ETT for road should I like for same size? Is drop back seat post necessary on mst cross bike to keep weight over rear wheel for traction in mud?

thanks for any replies.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If weight is important, drop the discs. At your price point a disc bike will be a lot heavier than a rim brake bike, the difference lessens at higher prices. Carbon frame is probably out too.

Check for fender mounts. You won't need to move the seat back for traction, try to duplicate your road fit with a handlebar position a little closer and higher than the road bike.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

What is wrong with aluminum? If you are going to do any serious descents on dirt or road I would not go disc brakes.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with aluminum bikes I have 4 of them in my garage right now. And I have seen some good deals on them lately, I was thinking steel or carbon to help eliinate vibrations over longer gravel rides.

As for above questions:
Carbon - I see the Sette is decent price
Disks - Did you really mean do go disks if I plan to see serious descents? that is the main reason I wanted them, that and wet weather.

thanks for responses so far.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

In that price range I would look at the getting the Fuji Cross 3.0 
I'm planning on getting one for my fiance in a couple of months


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I also suggest considering the Planet X Uncle John... complete frame and fork on sale for $299 at Planet-X-USA.com:
2011 Uncle John 'Cross Frameset

I've just built one up after doing extensive research. You can see the completed bike here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/planet-x-uncle-john-build-272792.html

I wanted a budget frame for light crossing and winter commuting with the provision for both canti and disc brakes. This frame came with both (135 mm rear spacing for disc) as well as rear rack bosses. I have 42mm tires on them. The frame still offered great clearance for the Blackburn Backrack Lightweight rear rack and SKS Race Blade XL Fenders.

You mentioned using it for the ocassional road riding and racing. I suggest mini-V brakes instead of canti for greater stopping power which will still provide adequate clearance for mud. I installed the TRP 8.4s which work well with my combo of Campy Ergo levers and horizontal Tektro cyclocross levers.

The frame size runs one size large compared to a typical road frame size. I am 6' tall with a 32" inseam. My road bike is a 56 cm (medium). The Planet X frame is a Medium and it feels like a large to me due to the higher bottom bracket height (the top tube is just hitting my delicate nuts when I am standover over the cross bike).

Good luck in your search for a suitable cross bike!


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hydraulic disc failure:
Road Bike Disc Brakes Are Coming, But Will They Work? - Bike Rumor

I guess if you don't go hydraulic, his failure would not be an issue.

For the record, I am anti disc at least for racing. So, take that for whatever its worth.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

ha love hydros for long mtn epics, was going cable actuated as well have one mtn bike with bb7s they are good brakes.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Raleigh!

Nashbar = poo, the Salsa Fargo is a mountain bike with drop bars (and the Vaya is not a cross bike either), don't know for Charge, and who wants to buy a new trek off the shelf?

_However,_ if racing is a low priority, I would get a Salsa Vaya as an all-rounder, and do the 2-3 races a year on a mountain bike or whatever else there is laying around. The Vaya is pretty much everything I would want in a non-racing road bicycle.


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would go with the Charge Filter Hi, I plan on picking one up after I recuperate financially from my mountain bike build.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Raleigh Roper is a much better spec.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Adam Myerson says your CX bike set up should mirror your road bike - everything the same, but perhaps lower your seat slightly.


----------



## IowaBri (Feb 17, 2012)

I am also looking for my first cross bike, something for gravel classics in the spring and 'cross racing in the fall. I am looking at two bikes right now 2012 Specialized Crux Expert Force and 2012 Ridley X-Fire Carbon with Ultegra. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

IowaBri said:


> I am also looking for my first cross bike, something for gravel classics in the spring and 'cross racing in the fall. I am looking at two bikes right now 2012 Specialized Crux Expert Force and 2012 Ridley X-Fire Carbon with Ultegra. Any suggestions? Thanks


I've read a couple reviews and heard from a horses mouth aka semi pro cross racer that the Ridley is the way to go:

I decided on the Ridley due to the ride and build quality. I had a Redline Conquest Pro prior, and was forced into looking for a new bike, it was the beginning of cross season.
Once I gave the Ridley ago I was blown away by how responsive it was in the saddle, out of the saddle and it's cornering ability. If you're looking for a new Cross bike I'd give the Ridley a serious look. The frame weighs 1150 grams. For the cost to weight ratio you can't go wrong either.

Are you looking for a road bike, cross bike or something to cover everything?

The components I'm running on the bike are Sram Force grupo, Rotor 3D cranks, and TRP canti brakes.


----------



## IowaBri (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a road bike the new bike will mainly be a a cross/gravel racer. We have a series of Gravel/Road races in Iowa in the early spring that I want to race in this year and the cross bug bit me hard last season.


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

*Central Iowa*

Just purchase a 2011 crux comp for the same set of races and could not be happier. I road the Ridley x-ride and giant tcx and really liked the tcx for it's rival components. In the end I chose the crux do to the internal cable routing and the way the bike felt. 

If you can find a 2011 it's a nicer bike than the 2012 as it has the better wheelset, seat post and tires. I got mine for a steal at Kyle!'s but not sure they have anymore 2011's


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

So after much internal debate and looking at a lot of options I ended up ordering a Rocky Mountain Solo CXR (2011). I knew from the start it would be difficult to get everything I want at price point I wanted to invest in cyclocross. So traded off discs and steel frame. What sold me on the rocky was:

- Right Effective Top Tube (rest of Geo looks good as well)
- Drivetrain I wanted (wanted Apex, 105, or Rival 2x10), would have prefereed a 36/46, not 38/46 ishould be fine
- Best Wheelset on bike I have seen for pricepoint (Fulcrum 5s)
- Rest of Spec also was greatFizik saddle, Ritchy contact parts and Maxxis Tires
- Not sure about the Carbon Seat stays but why not if I have ended up with Aluminum
- Big fan of Tapered headtube on mtn bike so that was a plus

Now to get her and fine tune the fit (hoping no toe overlap issues), is toe overalpa a big deal on cyclocross bikes? I wont ride a mtn bike with it but dont care on road so not sure?

Also brakes anyone know about Kore Race CX Cantilever brakes it is spec'd with, am i going to want to upgrade these if Itake the bike int othe mtns? I thought I might when I bought it but figure I will ride for a while first, or maybe just need to throw high quality pads on them? Suggestions?


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

*here it is*

So here it is less than 30 miles and only 2 rides on her so will hold off on detailed review yet but some initial impressions:

Bar it came with was way too narrow for me and flared drops made it see worse, have a cheap forte bar on there now and it seems good.

Bike is solid and stiff no bb flex at all but dampens vibrations really well guess the carbon seat stay is really a plus

Wheel and tire set seem good dont think I will be changing them anytime soon, looks like room for wider tires and am sure I will get tich toi get some eventually

Slight toe overlap but dont think it would cause me to wreck feet have to be level and have to have bars turned very sharply

Still have to get use to the Apex but I think they will be solid groupo in long run

sorry for cell phone pic (have a olympus tough dont know why I always forget it)


----------



## bryanc (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll be interested to read your review after you've used it more. I'm trying to decide between purchasing this bike and a '12 Cannondale Caadx 105. It's kind of tough though because nobody carries the Solo CXR where I live and I don't like the idea of making a purchase this substantial blindly. 

What are your initial impressions of the braking system?


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

bryanc said:


> I'll be interested to read your review after you've used it more. I'm trying to decide between purchasing this bike and a '12 Cannondale Caadx 105. It's kind of tough though because nobody carries the Solo CXR where I live and I don't like the idea of making a purchase this substantial blindly.
> 
> What are your initial impressions of the braking system?



Braking system seems fine just as strong as V-type brakes i ran on older mtn bikes, no shudder yet, need to use front heavily but there is a good bit of modulation which is important to me. Still might try different pads but right now no plan to upgrade brakes.

As far as frames I have a 2007 CAAD road bike frame, that frame has some flex in bb, whcih I hear is stiffer in newer frames but very good compliance in rear due to flex of the seat stays, I considered the CAADX 105, but wanted something different and couldn't imagine that they increased stiffness a ton (could be wrong who knows). While the CAAD frames seem to dampen virabtion decently this frame does it really nicely. I also liked the spec on this bike and wanted to try SRAM but love the 105 on my road bike and first impression for me is 105 over SRAM Apex at least.

I did notice the 2012 CXR seems to have gone up in price a lot but spec doesnt seem that much better (Easton over ritchey and fulcrum and carbon seatpost) if that matters.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Oops didn't read closely.
Enjoy the bike.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like a pretty nice bike dude

:thumbsup:


----------



## WAD93 (Mar 12, 2012)

What made you decide against the Nashbar Steel? I am currently looking at it right now and I think it might be a good bike for myself.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing specfiic against Nashabar was a close call, I could not find enough info to really know that is what i wanted, I also loved the spec on the drivetrain, but figured would want to upgrade all contact point plus wheels and that added up to get a spec simailr to the Rocky Mountain.

Also Rocky mountain I figure was 5 pounds lighter (that didnt hurt), and RM has good reputation as durable frames. If on a very tight budget looks like nashbar is hard to beat.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

So my Kona Jake has the same brakes (Kore Sport/Race center-pull traditional cantis) and for me at 190# and strong rider they take FOREVER to stop me. I got so tired of messing with them and screwing with their alignment that I finally broke down and bought a set of TRP CX8.4s which are in the mail. Keep an eye on the brakes, while they are not supposed to stop you like mtn disc brakes but damn even with new pads mine took like 20ft to stock me completely even with levers pulled hard.


----------



## lalaland (Apr 6, 2012)

*Does it worth $700??? 2010 ULTEGRA 6700 105 DIAMONDBACK road bike*

Hello All, 

I am a newbie and is about to join the cycling community. I am wondering you guys could let me know if this bike is worth the money to buy, as I am kind of clueless. All your opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

More information about the bike below: 


Carbon fiber fork with plenty of length for stem height adjustments
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed shifters
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed chain
Shimano 105 5700 10 speed standard crankset, front and rear derailleur
Upgraded Easton Vista wheelset

Thanks,


----------



## lalaland (Apr 6, 2012)

*$700 - 2010 ULTEGRA 6700 105 DIAMONDBACK road bike*

Hello All, 

I am a newbie and is about to join the cycling community. I am wondering you guys could let me know if this bike is worth the money to buy, as I am kind of clueless. All your opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

More information about the bike below: 


Carbon fiber fork with plenty of length for stem height adjustments
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed shifters
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed chain
Shimano 105 5700 10 speed standard crankset, front and rear derailleur
Upgraded Easton Vista wheelset

Thanks,


----------

